# Van Staal VSB 200B



## moejm23 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a brand new Van Staal VSB 200B that I am willing to trade. Looking for conventional reels and rods for fishing from a boat. (Penn Torque, Avet, Shimano etc....)


----------



## Horse Shoe (Feb 20, 2016)

Are you looking for matched sets of boat rods? What class rods (20, 30, 50 etc. or spinning) are are looking for.
HS


----------



## moejm23 (Dec 15, 2012)

Looking for conventional reels only. Really looking for a penn torque 25 or 30. Rod would have to be 40-80


----------

